# Spinnfischen vom Ufer Fuerteventura



## wolfgangfro (14. März 2015)

Hallo Fans, bin Mitte März auf Fuerte. Wollte mal wissen ob jemand tiefe Stellen weiß, wo es sich lohnt vom Ufer aus zu angeln. Ohne das man einen Geländewagen braucht. Bin in Costa Calma. War 2000 das letzte Mal da und war nicht so erfolgreich. Allerdings nur mit Naturköder gefischt. Würde es jetzt mal mit Kunstködern versuchen. Danke im voraus für die Mühe. MfG Wolfgang.#6
 P. S.: Wenn jemand mal Tipps für die dänische Insel Alsen braucht, kenne gute Plätze.|wavey:


----------



## Baum1309 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen vom Ufer Fuerteventura*

Hi Wolfgang,

ist für dich leider zu spät, aber vielleicht hilft es noch dem einen oder anderen. Ich war im Herbst für 10 Tage im Hotel Barlovento in  Costa Calma. Hab dort auch ein bisschen geangelt. Am besten war es, wenn man am Strand steht gleich links rum in Richtung eines alten Bunkers. Dort sind recht viele Felsen im Wasser, die relativ abrupt aufhören und dann bis zu bei ca 3-4 Meter Wassertiefe. Gefangen hab ich auf einen schwarz-roten Küstenwobbler einen kleinen Kraken und 1 Hornhecht. Allerdings war ich der einzigste Spinnfischer, alle ein Einheimischen haben auf Pose geangelt und recht viele Rifffische gefangen, aber keine Ahnung was das für welche waren


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen vom Ufer Fuerteventura*

Mal eine Frage: Wie langsam muss man einen Wobbler denn führen, dass dort ein Kraken draufgeht?! Hab ich ja noch nie gehört


----------



## W-Lahn (15. April 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen vom Ufer Fuerteventura*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Wie langsam muss man einen Wobbler denn führen, dass dort ein Kraken draufgeht?! Hab ich ja noch nie gehört



Kann schon passieren wenn beim Spinstop ein Kraken in der Nähe ist..


----------



## Baum1309 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen vom Ufer Fuerteventura*

Ist auch beim Spinnstopp passiert. Hat sich auch sehr komisch angefühlt, wie wenn ein Krautbusch dranhängt, und es dauert ein Weilchen bis ich es zuordnen konnte.

Unterschätz die Kraken aber nicht von der Geschwindigkeit im Wasser. Sehen recht langsam und gemütlich aus. Aber das kann täuschen


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen vom Ufer Fuerteventura*

Haha ich unterschätz die schon nicht  Habe doch durchaus schon öfter damit zu tun gehabt, kenne sie allerdings nicht so, dass sie aktiv in ihrer Schnellschwimmweise an einen Köder gehen. 
Mache aber auch nie lange Spinstops und fische in relativ tiefem Wasser. Beim Jiggen ja auch schon dran gehabt (slow jigging)


----------

